# gimme some good venison soup recipes



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok I love soup, pretty much any kind, and I have a hankering for some great venison soup recipes. Any good ones out there?
Im going to try making some French onion soup tonight adding mushrooms and venison and see how that works.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

We do a lot with venison and we have found that mixing beef and venison makes the best soups and stews. For soup basically cube the meat and simmer until tender and add vegetables, cook until those are tender. Using beef or chicken stock helps make a richer soup. My favorite trick for stew is when my wife does a beef roast I get her to make as much gravy as possible and I use that in soups and especially stews. I freeze the left over beef gravy in cartons until needed.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

brushbuster said:


> Ok I love soup, pretty much any kind, and I have a hankering for some great venison soup recipes. Any good ones out there?
> Im going to try making some French onion soup tonight adding mushrooms and venison and see how that works.


 Anytime we do venison we think mushrooms, lots of them, add greatly to the flavor of venison.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Hmmm. Memory not helping but....

A can of v-8 juice. Bigger can for bigger batch.
Cubed venison browned. Dealers choice for size. (Does not have to be browned if in a hurry).
pearl barley.
Diced carrot. (Or any other veggie(s) you like ,or have on hand).
A bit of sweet basil.
Fresh coarse black pepper.

Any meat stock added would be alright. Or a can of broth or bullion. Beware of too much salt being an easy thing. A peeled potato in the pot for a while could pull some salt out in an emergency.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Waif said:


> Hmmm. Memory not helping but....
> 
> A can of v-8 juice. Bigger can for bigger batch.
> Cubed venison browned. Dealers choice for size. (Does not have to be browned if in a hurry).
> ...


 My wife does the potato trick along with buying low sodium stock.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Ok I love soup, pretty much any kind, and I have a hankering for some great venison soup recipes. Any good ones out there?
> Im going to try making some French onion soup tonight adding mushrooms and venison and see how that works.


That was actually pretty good. A rich flavorful soup. Basically I made french onion soup and added flour dredged pan fried venison, topped with a slice of French bread and melted Guyrea cheese. Very rich soup. I also added crimini mushrooms.


----------



## Goggleye (Oct 9, 2018)

brown deer burger - add chopped onion, lots of chopped cabbage, big can of tomato puree, beef boullion , can of chili beans. simple and good better each time you heat it up.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Soup is thin, stew is thick.

Venison bones can be roasted and then a venison stock made. 
Reduce the stock by 3/4, and then clarify it with an egg white raft.
Cool, remove all fat, and freeze.

I then make Weight watchers cabbage chili and use venison stock, ground venison, and a little ground caraway seed.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Here's something I make that isn't quite soup, but you could water it down enough to be soup.

In a big iron pot fry up cubed venison in olive oil.

Add 1 cup water, 1 cup red wine, one can of tomatoes, one or two cans of some type of bean like black, red, navy, etc. Add spices to taste. I like garlic powder, cayenne pepper, black pepper, paprika, maybe some salt or Tony's.

Bring to a boil.

Add 1 cup of rice, cover, and turn down the gas to simmer. If you are using an electric stove, then God help you. Preheat a separate burner to low, and move the pot to it.

Wait 15 minutes.

Remove from heat, uncover, and let sit 5 minutes.

Serve in bowls with shredded cheese and chopped scallions on top. If you didn't cook it with tomatoes, then add dice tomatoes on top.

Make sure there are no mushrooms anywhere near your food.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I have come across some interesting Italian soups while searching out recipes I wouldn't mine trying venison in. Italian sausage soup sounds kinda yummy.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Google-up on making gumbo, "layering", and how to make a proper roux. It takes a little time to make gumbo but well worth it.

Don't really have a hard recipe to share; tends to be a bit different every time depending on what's in my pantry and the quality of the produce that's available at the grocery store.

I usually toss in some shrimp; sometimes some andoulli. If I don't make it too spicy, everyone loves it, including my kids.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

We have a couple soup cook books.
Substitute venison for lamb, or goat, or beef.

A simple favorite is Venison Barley soup.
Just remember to cook the barley 2/3 the way, drain, and cool it.
Add it back to the broth just a couple minutes before serving. 
It keeps the barley al-dente' instead of gloppy.

How about "Scotch Broth"?
Another favorite that happily uses shanks.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

oxtail soup. Bone broth. Pho with venison. Ramen.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Goggleye said:


> brown deer burger - add chopped onion, lots of chopped cabbage, big can of tomato puree, beef boullion , can of chili beans. simple and good better each time you heat it up.


This is what I was going to suggest. I call it cabbage soup. There are a few varieties of it, with or without meat.

It's very good but beware of the cabbage after-vapors.


----------



## Goggleye (Oct 9, 2018)

I have often made a deer neck soup use the neck after you boned the meat off for burger boil it until the meat falls off - makes a great deer noodle soup or vegetable soup - most guys throw it away but there is a very good meal in it.

yup those cabbage vapors can be brutal


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Funny gets brought up. One of my mentors whom probably put up more anybody here, when had unlimited anteress,alway said neck was amazing extension of loin.He taught us skin down as far as possible and make part of loin. I did save some pure neck roast few years back, never ate and everyone knows how much I love cooking.

He taught my fiancee everything about breaking down a deer, she's a machine. "Hold my.beer hand me a sharp knife" Neck meat make dang good soup I imagine. Always gonna smoke one but I like venison 135 and fall off bone 190 ish scares me as how lean


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Goggleye said:


> I have often made a deer neck soup use the neck after you boned the meat off for burger boil it until the meat falls off - makes a great deer noodle soup or vegetable soup - most guys throw it away but there is a very good meal in it.
> 
> yup those cabbage vapors can be brutal


Yup I love neck meat, I usually slow cook it in barbque sauce for pulled sandwiches. I have achunk of neck meat in the freezer ill try it in some soup.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I have been making thicker stew using a flour and milk roux at the end. You can even take canned biscuits and roll them in to quarter sized balls. Drop them in at the end to make "fake" dumplings. If u can read below.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My grandma started slow cooking the neck in sauerkraut and a few other ingredients (I have to get the recipe). Turns out amazing. Used to just make stew meat out of it. Using the slow cooker gets every last bit of meat off the bone, too.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

brushbuster said:


> Yup I love neck meat, I usually slow cook it in barbque sauce for pulled sandwiches. I have achunk of neck meat in the freezer ill try it in some soup.


took a crock pot full of neck roast slow cooked in bbq sauce to work one day...cleanest crock pot I've ever seen after lunch lol. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I made an excellent Italian veg soup using neck meat in a slow cooker last night. Excellent hearty soup.
I cut the neck roast into small chunks, browned with onions until caramelized.
Deglazed with 1/2 cup of red wine and cooked until reduced, and dumped into slow cooker with 3 chopped carrots, 3 chopped celery stalks, 1 onion quartered, 2 cans of diced Italian tomatoes,1 can of tomatoes paste, 1 can of corn, 24 oz. Of beef broth, 1 tbs of Italian herb seasoning. Slow cooked for 12 hrs. Dynamite!


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

brushbuster said:


> I made an excellent Italian veg soup using neck meat in a slow cooker last night. Excellent hearty soup.
> I cut the neck roast into small chunks, browned with onions until caramelized.
> Deglazed with 1/2 cup of red wine and cooked until reduced, and dumped into slow cooker with 3 chopped carrots, 3 chopped celery stalks, 1 onion quartered, 2 cans of diced Italian tomatoes,1 can of tomatoes paste, 1 can of corn, 24 oz. Of beef broth, 1 tbs of Italian herb seasoning. Slow cooked for 12 hrs. Dynamite!


got some leftovers?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I tell ya, that neck meat just melts in your mouth it's so tender.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

My wife is out spending money tonight so the kids and I decided to make a batch of venison gumbo.

We simmered about 2# of venison stew meat for 45 minutes to soften it, then started adding a mix of red, green and poblano peppers, carrots, celery and onion. A couple cans of stewed tomatoes also went in at this point.

The roux consisted of 3/4c bacon grease and 1c flour that we cooked to a chocolate brown color before adding it to the pot.

We then added 1c of uncooked rice and 3c of water. Let that simmer for a little while to allow the rice to cook.

We layered the gumbo 3x with the veggies to vary texture. When I pitched the last batch of veggies, I added 1# of chopped andoilli sausage and 1# of tiny shrimp, then killed the heat after a minute or 2.

At this time, the kid's attention span was waning. Somewhere between Roblox and Spongebob, I forgot to add the okra, which is pretty much what makes gumbo gumbo IMHO.

Still turned out A+. Both kids ate a big bowl with my son going back for a ladel of seconds.

I added a pinch of home grown ghost pepper to my 2nd bowl for a little extra flavor. Geeze I love this stuff.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow. That's great. I could eat that.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Venison Kielbasa and cabbage soup*, there are so many recipes on the inter-web just mix and match them to your liking. My wife is Polish and Hungarian her parents were masters of cabbage soup base (cabbage, homemade chicken stock, carrots, celery, drained chopped tomatoes, bay leaf, thyme, salt, pepper, and onion). I just add venison kielbasa, rice, and beans. It is what momma and I are making this weekend while preparing for Christmas day.


----------

